

Film and audio of Apollo 11 descent and landing - Malcx
http://vimeo.com/4979892

======
Malcx
I was talking this over with some friends today and most didn't know this
footage existed. It's worth watching the whole piece, but for the impatient,
skip to the 11 minute mark.

